# Sudwala contact



## hofftkmn (Sep 6, 2006)

What is the email address for Niki Watts? I seemed to have lost mine when switching computers. Thanks.


----------



## DorotaG (Sep 6, 2006)

rhs@yebo.co.za


----------



## Anne N 81 (Sep 23, 2006)

I banked my resort last week.
Niky' email address has changed. 
Try niky@Royalhservices.com


----------



## got4boys (Sep 23, 2006)

*Will she still get email at her old one?*

I just emailed her Friday at her old address. Will she still get mail there?

Peggy


			
				Anne N 81 said:
			
		

> I banked my resort last week.
> Niky' email address has changed.
> Try niky@Royalhservices.com


----------

